
Autopsy of web apps: RegOnline, FeedBurner, Wufoo, and Blinksale (slides from SXSW -- 2MB zip) - danielha
http://particletree.com/sxsw/autopsy.zip
======
danielha
Lots of insightful numbers to learn from. Anyone who's starting a web app
should give this a look.

~~~
python_kiss
Awesome work Daniel! You just made my day :D

------
danw
If you like these insights you might want to give barenaked app a read. It's
the story behind trying to sell dropsend and they reveal a lot of the numbers
behind it. Here's a great starting point:
http://www.barenakedapp.com/dropsend/number-of-users-on-each-plan

------
danw
Any chance of adding the 2mb zip warning into the title please?

Other than that great slides. Wish I was at SXSW :( The audio/speakers would
make it more meaningful

------
bootload
*warning*... download is 2Mb zip file (but well worth the effort). Whoever compiled this did a great job. 

